# When is it best to start learning 3style?



## Underwatercuber (Jul 10, 2017)

So I have recently started to think when should I learn 3style. I keep thinking it might be better to work on memo first but at the same time if I have faster execution I won't need to remember memo as long therefore it will cut down on memo. I have seen people go both ways but I want to know what you guys think. Most of this started from me seeing @Fábio De'Rose splits. He averages just over a minute if I am correct but has like 20-30 second memo. His memo pb is like 15 seconds on a 1 minute solve which is nuts to me. anyway just want to hear your thoughts and opinions on this. I decided I am waiting until at least averaging sub 1:30 before I start 3 style corners but after that I am not sure what to do.


----------



## adimare (Jul 10, 2017)

Why wait until you average sub 1:30? What do you think is the downside of learning right now?


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm around 1:10-1:20, my pb is 58. I think it's fairly easy to get sub-1 with m2/op, if your memo is around 20-30 secs. I'm just struggling with my memo too much.

I've started experimenting with 3-style. I have a pretty good understanding of commutators due to fmc, but still no hope making them up during blindsolves. I think it would be better practising them more systematically. Maybe I'll learn.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 10, 2017)

Memo practice will get you the best return for effort but there's no need to wait. Comms take a lot of work to bed in so go for it.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 10, 2017)

There's really two parts to this question: when is the best time to learn 3-style, and when is the best time to start using it in your blind solving.

Learning to solve sighted first is always a good idea. Why give yourself the extra headache of being blindfolded before you fully understand your method and are capable of solving with it sighted? That will just slow down your progress.

It's never too early to start learning 3-style sighted. As for when is the right time to apply it to your blind solving, that's a matter of opinion, but mine is that it's a good idea to get fully comfortable with an easier method first, including memo. Part of the reason for that is that the experience will equip you better for figuring out how to transition to 3-style and what approach will work best for you.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jul 10, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> So I have recently started to think when should I learn 3style. I keep thinking it might be better to work on memo first but at the same time if I have faster execution I won't need to remember memo as long therefore it will cut down on memo. I have seen people go both ways but I want to know what you guys think. Most of this started from me seeing @Fábio De'Rose splits. He averages just over a minute if I am correct but has like 20-30 second memo. His memo pb is like 15 seconds on a 1 minute solve which is nuts to me. anyway just want to hear your thoughts and opinions on this. I decided I am waiting until at least averaging sub 1:30 before I start 3 style corners but after that I am not sure what to do.



_*blushes*
_
I'd say my global is around 1:20 or below right now. My memo is definitely sub-30 global and what holds me back the most is definitely execution. This is what motivated me to start transitioning into 3Style.

I had already figured out a couple tricks on my own before, and when they came up on a solve the difference was brutal. Say, using an Ab Perm for the UBL-UFL-UBR cycle. I can sub-1 this PLL so that's up to 6x faster than doing it the OP way, no regrips and I don't even need to think about it setups.

I'd suggest you to try it. Keep your UBL buffer, pick a sticker (RDF is ideal because of OP) and try to devise comms for it. Whenever one of those comes up during a solve, do it. Then keep adding new stuff and drilling them.

Regarding memo, keep working on it. Learning 3Style doesn't mean that you can't train memo at the same time


----------



## FJT97 (Jul 10, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> So I have recently started to think when should I learn 3style. I keep thinking it might be better to work on memo first but at the same time if I have faster execution I won't need to remember memo as long therefore it will cut down on memo. I have seen people go both ways but I want to know what you guys think. Most of this started from me seeing @Fábio De'Rose splits. He averages just over a minute if I am correct but has like 20-30 second memo. His memo pb is like 15 seconds on a 1 minute solve which is nuts to me. anyway just want to hear your thoughts and opinions on this. I decided I am waiting until at least averaging sub 1:30 before I start 3 style corners but after that I am not sure what to do.


now.
srsly: If you want to learn something, just start now.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 29, 2017)

What would you recommend to be the optimal way to learn this? As someone who did a lot of BLD cubing back in the day, I'm way behind on the latest developments. Are there sites or videos that you recommend that would be a good introduction to this?

Also, I saw another post about buffer selection for the top BLD solvers. Whereas I saw some patterns, I don't really understand the implications of the choices. Specifically, does picking certain buffers change the nature of the algorithms you're using, and does the relation between the edge and corner buffer matter? I think I saw someone wrote that they would have preferred that both buffers were in the same layer.


----------



## oneshot (Jul 31, 2017)

Best time to start learning 3style? Two years ago....


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 31, 2017)

Tyson said:


> What would you recommend to be the optimal way to learn this? As someone who did a lot of BLD cubing back in the day, I'm way behind on the latest developments. Are there sites or videos that you recommend that would be a good introduction to this?


Do you understand commutators already? I would guess you do, but if not, learning the theory is the first step. Then 3-style is the application of speed-optimal commutators to BLD solving. Chris Hardwick and Daniel Beyers' original BH method uses move-optimal commutators but it's still worth studying as it's the seminal work on commutators for BLD. For speed-optimal 3-style, there are many lists of comms out there, as different people have different fingering preferences when it comes to speed - and use different buffers of course. 

Often it is recommended to learn in groups, for example learn all the comms that include one specific target, plus learn setups to that from other targets as a transitional step. IMHO a good way is to learn and deploy 3-style incrementally, combined with your current method, as otherwise it's a lot to learn in one go. For example, apply comms where you know them but revert to your old method where you don't. That works great for methods like OP and M2 but I'm not sure how it would work for older methods like 3OP (what do you use today?)

For a tutorial, I generally recommend Noah's videos, but of course there are others easily found if it's not to your taste.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF2ahQ91omyTosrOeYYsJJcQzhJD6rr9Z



Tyson said:


> Also, I saw another post about buffer selection for the top BLD solvers. Whereas I saw some patterns, I don't really understand the implications of the choices. Specifically, does picking certain buffers change the nature of the algorithms you're using, and does the relation between the edge and corner buffer matter? I think I saw someone wrote that they would have preferred that both buffers were in the same layer.


Yes some prefer that because it opens up more optimised parity solutions, but I personally don't believe it makes a significant difference until you're at the very top level. Many people use buffers that they carry over from their prior method, like DF from M2, and that serves them well enough for 3-style.

Another thing to consider is the breadth of choice of comm lists available for each buffer.


----------



## leeo (Sep 12, 2017)

I've some successful BLD solves applying modified TuRBo without learning any other "beginner's" or old Pochmann method first. It was, however. a _Zen and Archery_ type of experience.


----------

